# MS-Tech baut die Value-Netzteilreihe aus



## Frosdedje (29. September 2011)

MS-Tech hat zum heutigen Tag ihre Netzteilteihe namens Value Edition aufgestockt
und sie um ein 550W-Modell und 920W-Modell mit Kabelmanagment erweitert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(N550-VAL-CM)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(N920-VAL-CM)


Optisch fällt das 550W-Modell durch seine Lackierung und Lüfter kaum auf, 
während das 920W mit einer anderen Oberfläche und Wabengitter vor dem
Lüfter markanter wirkt.
Beim Punkt Effizienz gibt es keine Infos, aber die passive PFC, die im N550-VAL-CM
steckt, lässt sich eine Effizienz von ca. 70-75% ableiten, während die 920-Variante
bereits eine aktive PFC-Schaltung nutzt und auch der Hersteller der Elektronik
ist nicht bekannt.
Die Lautstärke beider Netzteil soll circa 28,5 dB / A max. betragen.

Lastverteilung (Datenblätter aus den PDFs)
*N550-VAL-CM:* 
+3,3V: 15A
+5V: 15A
+12V1: 17A ; +12V2: 18A  (Gesamtleistung +12V: unbekannt)
-12V: 2A
+5VSB: 0,3A

*N920-VAL-CM:*
+3,3V: 22A
+5V: 26A
+12V1: 29A ; +12V2: 30A  (Gesamtleistung +12V: unbekannt)
-12V: 2A
+5VSB: 0,3A

Stecker und Anschlüsse:
ATX 20+4pin: 1x (550, 920)
ATX12V 8pin (4+4pin): 1x (550, 920)
PCIe: 1x 6pin (550); 3x [2x 6pin, 1x6+2pin] (920)
SATA: 6x (520); 10x (920)
4pin Molex: 6x (550, 920)
4pin Floppy: 2x (550), 1x (920)


MS-Tech gibt als UVP für das N550-VAL-CM 46,90€ und das 920W
soll 95,90€ kosten, aber ein österreichischer Onlineshop namens PC Office
listet sie für 36,90€ bzw. 68,90€ auf.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. September 2011)

Die PCIe Stromstecker sind in geringem Ausmaß verbaut, das sagt meiner Meinung nach schon eine Menge über die Netzteile aus.


----------



## Rizoma (29. September 2011)

Die Anschlüsse sehen aus als wenn die nen Hobby Elektroniker gemacht hätte


----------



## RSX (29. September 2011)

Sieht stark nach Cougar aus... Zumindest das Gehäuse.


----------



## kenji_91 (30. September 2011)

warum machst du werbung für china-böller?!!


----------



## Haxti (30. September 2011)

Dachte LC Power = Chinaböller.? Oder ist MS-Tech auch so schlimm?


----------



## poiu (30. September 2011)

Haxti schrieb:


> Dachte LC Power = Chinaböller.? Oder ist MS-Tech auch so schlimm?



viel schlimmer, die aktuellen LC sind deutlich besser geworden, aber selbst die alten waren aber nicht so übel wie das was MS-Tech vertickt


----------



## XXTREME (30. September 2011)

Wer stellt die Teile eigentlich her?? MS-Tech doch sicherlich nicht


----------



## leckerbier (30. September 2011)

Die News ist hier eigentlich überflüssig. Kaufen wird hier auf PCGH keiner die Netzteile.


----------



## Charlie Harper (30. September 2011)

Ich hab von MS-Tech Netzteilen bisher nur Schlechtes gelesen. Sollen sogar schlechter sein als die Chinaböller von LC-Power. 
Passive PFC... Bei heutigen NTs ein NoGo! 

Naja, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal! Gilt hier wohl auch.


----------



## Malkav85 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich kannte bisher von MS-Tech nur billige Gehäuse, die schon beim Ansehen zusammenfallen. Das die jetzt Netzteile herstellen bzw. in ihr Sortiment aufnehmen finde ich erschreckend


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

Übel, ein neuer Stern am Hardwareschrotthimmel ist aufgegangen. Wer produziert das Zeugs denn, Intertech?
An die Gehäuse erinnere ich auch noch, die mit dem Pisa Syndrom. Nach dem abnehmen  der Seitenteile verdreht und verzieht sich alles, auch als Sparschäler zu gebrauchen ( wenn auch recht unhandlich )


----------



## Perry (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe die ab und an mal bei meinem Computerhändler in seinen Regalen hinter der Kasse stehen, ich persönlich würde von MS-Tech nichts in meinem Rechner verbauen, nicht einmal wenn es umsonst ist. Die Liste der Chinaböller Netzteilhersteller ist aber länger als nur  MS-Tech oder LC-Power, da gibt es noch ein paar mehr. Mir tun nur die Leute leid die sowas verbauen und deren gesamter Rechner dann abraucht. da geb ich gerne 100€ mehr für ein Netzteil aus und reduziere diese Gefahr erheblich ein Netzteil mit dieser Leistung zu Preisen um die 50€ und weniger verspricht nichts gutes.


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Oktober 2011)

Perry schrieb:


> Ich sehe die ab und an mal bei meinem Computerhändler in seinen Regalen hinter der Kasse stehen, ich persönlich würde von MS-Tech nichts in meinem Rechner verbauen, nicht einmal wenn es umsonst ist. Die Liste der Chinaböller Netzteilhersteller ist aber länger als nur  MS-Tech oder LC-Power, da gibt es noch ein paar mehr. Mir tun nur die Leute leid die sowas verbauen und deren gesamter Rechner dann abraucht. da geb ich gerne 100€ mehr für ein Netzteil aus und reduziere diese Gefahr erheblich ein Netzteil mit dieser Leistung zu Preisen um die 50€ und weniger verspricht nichts gutes.


 
Bei Computerbase gabs mal einen besonders lustigen Fall: Da hatte einer ein NT von LC-Power im Rechner und er hat sage und schreibe 4 Asus-Boards damit verheizt. Der Hammer war ja noch: Er gab Asus die Schuld daran, dass ihm 4 Boards abgeraucht sind


----------



## Perry (3. Oktober 2011)

also wenn Asus die ihm alle getauscht hat, dann haben die echt Nerfen. Wenn ich einen Diesel mit Benzin betanke dann ist bestimmt auch der Fahrzeughersteller am Motorschaden schuld.


----------



## Charlie Harper (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob er alle Boards getauscht bekam, glaube es aber schon. Asus wusste ja nichts davon, dass er einen Chinaböller im Rechner hat. Hätten die das gewusst, wäre spätestens nach dem ersten Umtausch sense gewesen. 

Es zeigt aber, dass einige Leute schon recht doof sind. Da raucht einem vier mal die gleiche Komponente ab und man kommt nicht auf die Idee, dass dies kein Zufall mehr sein kann. Naja ^^


----------



## Perry (4. Oktober 2011)

www.dau-alarm.de
Da finden sich super Gallerien von solcher Hardware, ihr solltet aber eure Stirn vorher polstern, da man sich doch sehr oft dagegen schlägt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Oktober 2011)

Leute das ist keine News, das ist eine Warnung 

(Das sollte man beachten )


----------



## Ahab (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich sehe MS-Tech Netzteile eigentlich immer nur bei den diversen Blödmärkten, die immer so schreiende Werbung machen. 

Ironie?


----------



## lu89 (4. Oktober 2011)

Das 920W Modell möchte ich mal live mit 2xGTX 580 erleben.


----------



## NCphalon (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich würd gernma gucken wie lang es mit angelegter Nennleistung an ner Chroma überlebt^^


----------



## FKY2000 (7. Oktober 2011)

MS-Tech sitzt hier in der Nachbarschaft bei mir...aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiss ich, dass MS-Tech NICHT selber herstellt, sondern importiert und die Produkte belabelt. ,

Ich persönlich habe nur ein mATX (SFX) Netzteil (ca. 420W glaube ich) für einen Ubuntu-Rechner und das ist soo schlecht nicht...okay, da hängt ein Sockel A System dran ohne Graka usw. aber es funktioniert soweit zuverlässig...für ca. 25 Euro kann man nix sagen...

Wäre bei den "Value" Dingern (z.B. für meinen Hauptrechner) auch skeptisch...aber da ich die Entwicklung -auch aus beruflichem Interesse- mitverfolge, muss ich sagen, dass sich der Laden stetig voran entwickelt (Produktpalette, Qualität)...man sollte aus Halbwissen und Spekulation nicht immer alles schlecht reden. Die lernen schon aus evtl. Fehlern.

LC hat sich übrigens auch gemacht. Habe da ein 550W Netzteil, welches zuverlässig unter diversen Bedingungen und Systemen seinen Dienst verrichtet. China-Böller sind es eigentlich nicht mehr...da gibts ganz andere Kandidaten.


----------



## Esinger (23. April 2013)

das stimmt zum beispiel, codegen linkworld ultron tronje trust techsolo cmp ts power maxsilent axp casecom codecom nr1 speedlink ednet colorsit xilence l@com coba sinan power kiss quiet sansun undsoweiter


----------



## Rizoma (23. April 2013)

ich frage mich immer wieder ob die Leute nix besseres zu tun haben als so tief in den Gräbern zu wühlen


----------

